# Strentgh and flexibility.



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, is there a tradeoff between strentgh and flxibility? I am very flexible from doing yoga, but not particularly strong. Does working on strentgh mean you will be less flexible?


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 30, 2010)

No.  In fact, the opposite is quite true.  To be really flexible, you also need to be really strong.  THnk about it, Gymnsasts are felxible, and pouind for pound are about the strongest poeple out there.

I've seen big 250+ lb bodybuilders and powerlifters drop into full=splits.

If you train for strength and you traibn for flexibility...you will be strong and felxible.  If you neglect one or the other...well, you either won't be strong or you wont be flexible.

Additionally, when it comes to dynamic flexibility, then strength real;ly plays a role as the msucles needed to get ones limbs to their extreme range of motion need to be strong.

Look up programs like elastic steel or relax into stretch for a good rundown on how strength plays into flexibility.


----------



## Carol (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually...I think there is a group of athletes even more flexible than gymnasts.  

Acrobats. 

Fiercely strong, they are...

Working on strength, if done properly, will improve one's flexibility...not hurt one's flexibility.  The key is proper training.

[yt]QkHddDg8670[/yt]


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I am already freakishly flexible so I dont want to increase it and I dont think I will benchpress 240 or squat over 300, like some of the girls in my class who are coached and train every day. I just wanted to know if I could lift weights without losing flexibility.


----------



## andreynort (Jan 1, 2013)

parts 1-5 - http://developflexibility.org.ua/beyond-stretching-the-seminar-2


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you've used this stretching method.  How'd it work out for you?


----------

